
Terminal V2 – Build, deploy, and host websites and apps on IPFS - bpierre
https://blog.terminal.co/introducing-terminal-v2/
======
lildata
I have been amazed how mature & efficient IPFS has become, we should really
welcome initiatives like Terminal that aim at making it more accessible.

------
riceman
How are you handling file persistence on IPFS? I didn't see anything about
pinning files or being able to support deployed projects with your own server.
Does Terminal (might want to consider more distinct branding) provide support
for deployed projects with its own servers?

------
zzo38computer
It says 'no link named "introducing-terminal-v2" under
QmUAknGoQ2nHodokWTPxeYtQuMiWFQiAts2aGe8PjM7DPR'

------
johnmarcus
Meh, not actually released yet, just a beta mailing list you can sign up for.
No thanks.

------
thom
GPT-2 is getting better and better, this is very impressive.

------
wngr
Funny the _website hosted on IPFS_ pulls its font from fonts.googleapis.com..

~~~
nfuzesync
Regardless of it being on IPFS, APIs can still be used. Plus who doesn't love
google fonts. <3

------
zelly
Wow, what a scam

------
bythckr
what is this?

------
miguelmota
I think you can do this with Netlify already by publishing to IPFS in your
post-build script or use something like the gatsby IPFS plugin. The DNS
portion would require some setup though which is probably where this product
shines.

~~~
capableweb
"publishing to IPFS" doesn't make sense in the context of Netlify. Where is
the content hosted once the build has been finished? You still need to send
the content somewhere once the build is finished, otherwise it won't be
available for others to fetch.

~~~
miguelmota
> Where is the content hosted once the build has been finished?

There's services like INFURA [0] and Pinata [1] that will pin content for
free. It's as simple as using ipfs-deploy [2] to publish the build directory
to one of those IPFS pinning services.

[0]
[https://infura.io/docs/ipfs/get/pin_add](https://infura.io/docs/ipfs/get/pin_add)

[1] [https://pinata.cloud/](https://pinata.cloud/)

[2] [https://github.com/ipfs-shipyard/ipfs-deploy](https://github.com/ipfs-
shipyard/ipfs-deploy)

------
jeswin
No signup, no way to try (other than fill a form to request access); may even
be just an idea.

If you aren't one of the founders, you're blowing their chances to be on HN
when they are actually ready to launch.

~~~
capableweb
"launching" is overrated anyway. Start small and test early instead.

------
dualboot
I recommend spelling out/defining acronyms, at least the first time you use
them.

Example :

"Terminal - the easiest way to build, deploy, and host websites & apps on
IPFS."

Change to -

"Terminal - the easiest way to build, deploy, and host websites & apps on
IPFS(InterPlanetary File System.)"

~~~
sergiomattei
I'd usually agree with a comment like this, but expanding the IPFS acronym
doesn't do much for defining it.

What the heck is "interplanetary file system"?

~~~
riceman
It's a file sharing protocol closely related to protocols like BitTorrent
([https://ipfs.io/](https://ipfs.io/)) a peer-to-peer filestore where you can
host/seed files for others to use

~~~
sergiomattei
I know what it is. I meant in the literal sense of the word - what I was
trying to say is that saying the full name doesn't really explain the
technology or its value at all.

~~~
dualboot
It gives you an explicit thing to search for, though, or at least the ability
to infer.

We deal in an absolute maelstrom of acronyms. Being explicit when using them
for the first time in a document is part of the social contract.

~~~
sergiomattei
Okay, but at least I'd refrain from even mentioning the tech in the marketing
tagline.

The customer does not care about the tech that much, they care about the
value. The value is censorship-resistant and decentralized websites.

------
api
I hate the way the cryptocurrency world has sucked all the air out of the
decentralized room. Why does a decentralized app have to interact with a smart
contract? We already have tons that do not. Why does it need a coin?

~~~
leppr
Turns out the best way to manage spam in a global decentralized network with
no gatekeepers is assigning a monetary cost to actions.

The notion that the concept of money itself is dirty is an antiquated one. If
you're not trading money you're trading time or limiting your scope. No
approach is inherently worst than the others, but since the money way is new
to decentralized networks that's where the innovation will naturally tend to
happen.

But if you really don't like money in your decentralized networks I hear the
GUN[1] ecosystem is pretty active. In-between solutions like Mastodon[2] are
also blooming. And if you follow Ethereum's "leader" Vitalik Buterin on
Twitter, you'll see he himself is very supportive of alternative approaches
that don't involve cryptocurrency[3].

[1]: [https://github.com/amark/gun](https://github.com/amark/gun)

[2]: [https://mastodon.social](https://mastodon.social)

[3]:
[https://twitter.com/VitalikButerin/status/121797359890150604...](https://twitter.com/VitalikButerin/status/1217973598901506048),
[https://twitter.com/vitalikbuterin/status/120734452423568998...](https://twitter.com/vitalikbuterin/status/1207344524235689987)

~~~
johnmarcus
Lol, that's ironic considering how prolific spam is in the blockchain world.

~~~
leppr
I've had an Ethereum address for 3 years and I just counted around 30 spam
tokens attached to it. That's remarkably low considering how global and easy
it is to send. I don't even want to imagine how many spam emails an unfiltered
address would've gotten in that time span.

~~~
johnmarcus
Also, your checking your shitcoins, not your email. Blickchainers love sending
out newsletters, aka, spam.

------
pi-rat
That's a really confusing name, I was expecting some sort of new VT100
alternative, or maybe a new terminal emulator.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
same. instead it's about "dapp" and scammy ethereum smart contract nonsense.

 _> with the overarching goal of helping make Web 3 and a ‘decentralized
internet’ a reality. Our initial focus (Terminal V1) was on tools and products
related to Ethereum smart contracts and dapps, as that’s what we had previous
experience with. But after releasing a few tools and products for Ethereum
dapps last year, we started to ask ourselves a deeper question - what even is
a dapp?_

~~~
flixic
Crypto space if indeed full of scams, due to a poisonous combination of money,
hopeful returns, and a degree of anonimity.

But I find the concept of dapps fascinating. I could even make a prediction
that early dapps might eventually become the longest continuously "running"
programs in the world. The VM is simple enough to maintain and port, and there
is an incentive to do so. These "smart contracts" might still be executable
centuries later.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
> I could even make a prediction that early dapps might eventually become the
> longest continuously "running" programs in the world.

what do they do? Can you point to some successful use-cases today (other than
some kittens) where this might apply?

> These "smart contracts" might still be executable centuries later.

chances are that there is no such thing as the Internet a few centuries later
in the same way the Telegraph is pretty much dead today!

~~~
s1nus
There are some solid use-cases for this technology beyond currency and
collectables. Check out Livepeer [1].

They are creating a p2p network for live video broadcasting infrastructure,
essentially a competitor to "AWS Elastic Transcoder" or the GCP equivalent.
The thought is that through an automated decentralized auction for transcoding
capacity, customers will always get a better price than centralized cloud
computing providers. It would be interesting to see this concept applied to
general compute capacity as well. I think I read about something like that
elsewhere.

[1]: [https://github.com/livepeer/](https://github.com/livepeer/)

~~~
RL_Quine
I can’t work out if this is satire or not.

